# Spring Loaded props?



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone could offer any help for building a spring loaded prop that pops up at passer byes. I dont want to spend a lot of money but still want a scare that spooks!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A few years ago, I built a bungee cord operated coffin jumper of sorts, it was a last minute type thing. I wish now I had taken pics. It was rigged, so that when the lid of the coffin was fully opened, it released a catch, and the zombie sat upright. The problem is that props like these need to be reset after each scare.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

2 Scary Guys has a how-to on a version of their body slinger prop that uses bungee cords instead of an air cylinder.

The airless version is here:
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger3.htm

And the pneumatic version here:
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm

I think you could do that one relatively inexpensively. PCV pipe, a couple of 2x4's, a screen door closer, a simple latch, a bungee, some old clothes, and a cheap mask all are pretty inexpensive. If you make the coffin out of cardboard, you could keep the cost down even more. It would be a pretty decent scare I think, but Vlad is right. You'll have to reset it manually after every fire.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I should have mentioned that it was indeed as good of a scare as a pneumatic actuated prop.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

thank you so much for the ideas. I am still not sure if I want to build a pop up for this year or I might wait till next year. I have a couple other projects I am working on and I need to finish them before I bring on another project. Anyways thanks again. SCARFACE


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Non-pneumatic Pop up*

http://www.shallowvalley.com/ (Go to Props 2003 and look for the Jumper with Videos)

I built this one (The Jumper) last year and it scared the hell out of people. I am using it again this year as I havent found the time to upgrade into Pneumatics, definatly next year though. I put alittle more time into mine then the one on this site but overall its a great easy and cheap scare. If you need Help building it email off the list Ill be more then happy to walk you through it. Later all. BobC
[email protected]


----------

